# Leg day....dahfuqqq wuz dat???



## Tomass79 (Sep 30, 2019)

I actually trained legs today-meaning full on squat, straight leg, cleans, and not just machines.  Initiated with a 12 min/2 mile run and wanted to complete/finish with a 5 mile. Let me tell ya, I was lucky to walk 5 feet. I puked twice and looked like a dick. Have to say though, training legs is usually followed by a painful day after but definitely gets the test flowing. That is all, I just fell down.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 1, 2019)

Mine always takes two days for the doms to set in full effect.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Mine always takes two days for the doms to set in full effect.



How long will it take for your ROM to set in?!?!?

Bahahaha!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 1, 2019)

My leg day (tomorrow) typically entails with my in curled up in the fetal position a few hours later bc my quads fibers/nerves continue to fire hours later and they lock up.


----------



## DNW (Oct 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> How long will it take for your ROM to set in?!?!?
> 
> Bahahaha!



That was low.  Unlike Steve's sqwats.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 1, 2019)

Hhahaha you ****s . I walked into that one. I have alot of squat work to improve on yes.


----------



## DNW (Oct 1, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Hhahaha you ****s . I walked into that one. I have alot of squat work to improve on yes.



Thanks for taking that like a champ. I was honestly the same way. Was so proud of hitting 315 on squats but wasnt parallel or below.  Forced myself to go down in weight since then, and do 100% big boy squats.  Ego will f you.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 1, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> My leg day (tomorrow) typically entails with my in curled up in the fetal position a few hours later bc my quads fibers/nerves continue to fire hours later and they lock up.



Oh fk, isn't that the truth.  I don't get much for DOMS, but holy sh*t the pain sets in by the end of the training.  Then lasts till the next morning.  No locking up here, just pissed off nerve endings, like when you see stars but in your legs if that makes any sense.  Training legs here in a few minutes.


----------



## RISE (Oct 1, 2019)

I feel like im going to puke, shit myself and have an aneurysm all at the same time after legs.  Its weird but i always end up squinting for about 30 minutes after leaving the gym.  Its like my brain doesnt have enough blood to process anything so i look constantly confused.


----------



## Raider (Oct 1, 2019)

Well Tomas’s if you puked I guess you did It right, nice work ! My torture starts at 4:30 a.m. so off to bed! Keep those squats down in the bucket men! “ feel it in the taint” as they say, lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2019)

Gotta love that temporary tunnel vision that sets in when ye push yer limits while squatting! Rack it and kinda lean on the cage for a couple mins looking like everything's cool but inside trying to keep from falling over. Nice work!!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks and enjoy!  My day just started and legs are only slightly sore. See what later brings.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 1, 2019)

What a bunch of broads... worried about their manicures and how their legs look.

You didn’t see Arnold train legs, did you? Real men just wear board shorts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Thanks and enjoy!  My day just started and legs are only slightly sore. See what later brings.



for me each 2hr block gets much worse and worse til your feeling full doms, than up and down stairs is a total bitch


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't run before squats dammit!


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't run at all! We have cars now! :32 (18):


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 1, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Oh fk, isn't that the truth.  I don't get much for DOMS, but holy sh*t the pain sets in by the end of the training.  Then lasts till the next morning.  No locking up here, just pissed off nerve endings, like when you see stars but in your legs if that makes any sense.  Training legs here in a few minutes.


What are “DOMS”??


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness

It's the soreness in your muscles in the period of time after you work them. Hopefully only lasts a day or so.


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

How do you guys puke after legs or deadlifts?  I guess I dont train hard enough?


----------



## Trump (Oct 2, 2019)

You must try harder



German89 said:


> How do you guys puke after legs or deadlifts?  I guess I dont train hard enough?


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2019)

I've almost shit m'pants!

Does that count?


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> You must try harder


Apparently


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I've almost shit m'pants!
> 
> Does that count?


I dont think so


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

I puked because I switched up to “actual” leg exercises instead of machines for the first time in forever-basically using weight that you all prob warm up with but still kicked my ass! I gotta get that strength back without getting hurt!  Slow and steady but STILL intense (for me).


----------

